# كل عام وانتم بخير اليوم عيد الصعود المجيد



## Maran+atha (21 مايو 2015)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
اليوم عيد الصعود المجيد







فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 28: 18-20
+ فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا: «دفع الي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض
+ فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس.
+ وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به. وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر». امين.


ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 16: 15-20
+ وقال لهم: «اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها.
+ من امن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن.
+ وهذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين: يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بالسنة جديدة.
+ يحملون حيات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون».
+ ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله.
+ واما هم فخرجوا وكرزوا في كل مكان والرب يعمل معهم ويثبت الكلام بالايات التابعة. امين.







ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 24: 50-53
+ واخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا ورفع يديه وباركهم.
+ وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم واصعد الى السماء.
+ فسجدوا له ورجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم
+ وكانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون ويباركون الله. امين.

وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 16: 28
خرجت من عند الاب، وقد اتيت الى العالم، 
وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الاب».







ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اعمال 1: 7-11
+ فقال لهم:«ليس لكم ان تعرفوا الازمنة والاوقات التي جعلها الاب في سلطانه،
+ لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم، 
وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض».
+ ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون. واخذته سحابة عن اعينهم.
+ وفيما كانوا يشخصون الى السماء وهو منطلق، اذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض،
+ وقالا:«ايها الرجال الجليليون، ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء؟ 
ان يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سياتي هكذا كما رايتموه منطلقا الى السماء».​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 مايو 2015)

*ذكصولوجية عيد الصعود*
تقال من عيد الصعود إلى العنصرة 

*v وبعد أربعين يومًا صعد إلى أعلي السموات بمجد و كرامة وجلس عن يمين أبيه.*

*v كقول داود بالروح القدس قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى *

*v خضع لعزته السمائيون والأرضيون والرآسات والسلطات ومن تحت الأرض*

*v جميع قوات السموات خرت وسجدت له السمائيون والأرضيون سبحوه بالبركات.*

*v صعد إلى سماء السماء ناحية المشارق لكى يرسل لنا المعزى روح الحق.*

*v من أجل هذا فلنمجد صعوده المقدس لكى يتحنن علينا ويغفر لنا خطايانا .*

*v هلليلويا هلليلويا: هلليلويا هلليلويا: المسيح قام من الأموات وصعد إلى أعلي السموات.*

*v هذا الذى ينبغى له المجد مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس من الآن وإلى الأبد.*​


----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2015)

كل عام وانت بخير  الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2015)

كل عام وانت وكل احبائك بالف خير وسعاده ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مايو 2015)

كل سنه وانت ماران
 وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2015)

كل عام وانتى بخير وصحه وسعاده
وربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه 
ويجعلها دايما مثمره
​


----------



## Maran+atha (27 مايو 2015)

*



*



*تتويج العمل الخلاصى بالصعود المجيد*

+ ان عيد الصعود المجيد يمثل تتويجا للعمل الخلاصى الذى فعله السيد المسيح من أجلنا فى رحلة الخلاص فى العهد الجديد بدء من البشارة بالتجسد الإلهى {فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله} لو35:1 . الي الميلاد العجيب واقتراب الله الكلمة الينا معلنا محبته للبشرية وعمله على ارجاعها الى الفردوس والبنوة لله { و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا} (يو 1 : 14) وصولا الى أكمال الفداء بالقيامة والصعود المجيد . فلقد صعد الرب الى أعلى السموات بالجسد البشرى القائم كجسد روحياً نوراني ممجد ، واصعد طبيعتنا البشرية معه الى السماء ، وانتهت مرحلة اخلاء الذات التدبيرى من اجل خلاص جنس البشر وبصعود المخلص تمجد الابن الكلمة واستحقت البشرية نعمة ومواهب وثمار الروح القدس { قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب. و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث. و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم. و انتم شهود لذلك. و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي. و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم. و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء. فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم. و كانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون و يباركون الله امين} لو44:24-52.

+ السيد المسيح الملك الظافر الممجد في السماء وعلي الأرض في أحد الشعانين دخل الي اورشليم كملك وديع وعادل ومتواضع ، وفى عيد الصعود يدخل غالبا الي أورشليم السمائية، كان في أحد الشعانين راكبا على جحش واليوم راكبا على السحاب ، دخل أولا وسط تسابيح الشعب واليوم تستقبله الملائكة بالتسابيح ، استقبله أطفال القدس خلصنا يا ابن داود واليوم يهتف الاباء والانبياء الذين ماتوا على رجاء ومعهم نحن خلصتنا وادخلت طبيعتنا الى السماء، فى عيد الصعود نصلى ليصعدنا من الضعف والخوف والمرض والخطية وان ينقذنا من أعدائنا الخفيين والظاهرين .


*عيد الصعود فى التقليد الكنسى وفكر الاباء*
+ ان الاحتفال بعيد الصعود المجيد هو تقليد رسولى كما جاء فى الدسقولية التى هى تعاليم الاباء الرسل (من أول اليوم من الجمعه الاولى احصوا أربعين يوما إلى خامس السبوت ثم أصنعوا عيد لصعود الرب الذى اكمل فيه كل التدبيرات وكل الترتيب وصعد إلي الاب الذى أرسله وجلس عن يمين القوة (دسق 31). لقد استقبلت الملائكة وكل قوات السماء المخلص بما يليق به من أكرام وسجود كما تنباء بذلك داود النبى { ارفعن ايتها الارتاج رؤوسكن و ارتفعن ايتها الابواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد.من هو هذا ملك المجد الرب القدير الجبار الرب الجبار في القتال.ارفعن ايتها الارتاج رؤوسكن و ارفعنها ايتها الابواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد. من هو هذا ملك المجد رب الجنود هو ملك المجد } مز 4:24-10. ونحن نتمثل بالملائكة ونفرح مع الاباء الرسل بصعود الرب الى السموات كسابقاً من أجلنا مترنمين كأمر داود النبى { يا جميع الامم صفقوا بالايادي اهتفوا لله بصوت الابتهاج. لان الرب علي مخوف ملك كبير على كل الارض.صعد الله بهتاف الرب بصوت البوق . رنموا لله رنموا رنموا لملكنا رنموا. ملك الله على الامم الله جلس على كرسي قدسه} مز1:47. 
+ اننا نتعلم من ابائنا القديسين ونسلم الوديعة لكم فى أمانة لنعيش فى تقوى ومحبة الله ولهذا يذكرنا القديس ساويرس الأنطاكي (459-536م ) ، بهذا العيد كأَجل الأعياد إذ يقول: "إني احتفل بتقاليد الرسل القديسين التي سلمها لنا أعمدة الكنيسة كميراث أبدي لا يفنى بعد أن تسلموها كل واحد بدوره كما يتسلم الابن من أبيه، وهذه تمت على أيديهم وأزهرت في الكنيسة، ومن بين هذه التقاليد التي استلمناها ما تنادي به الكنيسة اليوم لتعلمنا به أن المسيح لأجلنا صعد إلى السموات". ان السيد المسيح صعد الى السموات بالجسد الممجد اذ انه بلإهوته حال فى كل مكان ولا يحويه مكان وكما نستقبل ارسال القنوات الفضائية ونراها صوت وصورة دون ان نحدها فى الجهاز التلفزيونى الخاص بنا هكذا التجسد الإلهى لم يحد اللإهوت { و ها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر امين} (مت 28 : 20) .{ لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم} (مت 18 : 20) . ​ 

*عيد الصعود فى حياتنا الروحية ..*
​+ عيد الصعود المجيد يرفع قلوبنا وأفكارنا وارواحنا الى السماء حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الاب . فنحن نشكر الله الذى أقام طبيعتنا واصعدها الى السماء . ونساله ان يقيمنا من الكسل والتعلق بالإرضيات الي سمو الفكر وارتفاعه عن كل فكر غريب عن محبة الله { هادمين ظنونا و كل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله و مستاسرين كل فكر الى طاعة المسيح }(2كو 10 : 5) .ان السيد المسيح الذى نزل لأجل خلاصنا هوالذى صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكى يملأ الكل (أف 4: 9، 10). فنحن مدعوين الى الصعود بحياتنا مع من صعد ليقيمنا ويرفعنا الى مرتبة البنوة والحياة السمائية .​ 
+ ان جبل الزيتون كما كان يمثل الآلم والمعاناة فى حياة المخلص الصالح وفيه قُبض عليه وسيق كشاة حتى الى الصليب هو جبل السلام والفرح بقيامة الرب من بين الاموات وجبل الصعود الى السماء ، ونحن لكى ما نتمجد مع المسيح ونصعد معه الى الفردوس وملكوت السموات فاننا نحمل بفخر صلبينا{ فان كنا اولادا فاننا ورثة ايضا ورثة الله و وارثون مع المسيح ان كنا نتالم معه لكي نتمجد ايضا معه} (رو 8 : 17). ونحن اذا نتبع خطي التلاميذ والاباء الرسل نفرع بالصعود ونواظب على الصلاة كجماعة واحدة مقدسة طالبين مواهب وثمار وعطية الروح القدس المعزى { حينئذ رجعوا الى اورشليم من الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون الذي هو بالقرب من اورشليم على سفر سبت. و لما دخلوا صعدوا الى العلية التي كانوا يقيمون فيها بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا و اندراوس و فيلبس و توما و برثولماوس و متى و يعقوب بن حلفى و سمعان الغيور و يهوذا اخو يعقوب. هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة و الطلبة مع النساء و مريم ام يسوع و مع اخوته} 12:1-14. نصلى ونطلب من الرب ان ينظر بعين الرأفة والمحبة الى كل نفس فى الكنيسة رعاة ورعية وان يصعد بلادنا من التخلف والتعصب والجهل وعدم الأمان الى حياة السلام والتقدم والمعرفة والنور ويقوى أيماننا به للننتظر بفرح مجئية الثانى .


+ أن يسوع المسيح الذى ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتى هكذا ليدين العالم وياخذ الابرار للحياة الدئمة معه ونحيا معه كملائكة باجساد نورانية روحية ممجده {و لما قال هذا ارتفع و هم ينظرون و اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. و فيما كانوا يشخصون الى السماء و هو منطلق اذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض. و قالا ايها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء ان يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سياتي هكذا كما رايتموه منطلقا الى السماء} (أع 1: 9-11) نعم سيأتى للدينونة {فان ابن الانسان سوف ياتي في مجد ابيه مع ملائكته و حينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله} (مت 16: 27). ولهذا فنحن نعد أنفسنا بالتوبة الدائمة وثمار الأعمال الصالحة منتظرين سرعة مجئ ربنا يسوع المسيح . فكل عام وحضراتكم بالف خير وسلام 

منقول​


----------

